# New laptop time



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I am looking at a new laptop was looking at the Dell range by the time with all the bit's added on it will take it close to £2500 are there any other brands to go for I can run it through the LTD Company so not to fussed how much it come to with in reason


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Dell is a good brand. I have a Sony and it is good, but comes with a lot of their own software installed which makes it bloated


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

STEALTH K3 said:


> I am looking at a new laptop was looking at the Dell range by the time with all the bit's added on it will take it close to £2500 are there any other brands to go for I can run it through the LTD Company so not to fussed how much it come to with in reason


I might get flamed for this one but; if I was spending £2500 on a laptop it would be a Macbook Pro.

I presume you were looking at Alienware laptops at that price?


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

gr33n said:


> I might get flamed for this one but; if I was spending £2500 on a laptop it would be a Macbook Pro.
> 
> I presume you were looking at Alienware laptops at that price?


It was the XPS range


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

MacBook Pro all the way.

We have a couple on Sonys in the household - good Windows laptops.

I bought Dell once - NEVER AGAIN - junk! My bro-in-law is on his third Dell laptop in six months, the previous two died within weeks and the current one ain't looking too healthy.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok so if I go the Mac route can I still us the word documents I have all my work stuff on my external HD as its all been used on window's


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

We use Dells in our work for CAD work. We use a company called Pulsar and we normally get first shout at their surplus stock or cancelled orders and there are some good offers to be had. Might be worth a call seeing if they have anything. Never had a problem with the Dells


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Ok so if I go the Mac route can I still us the word documents I have all my work stuff on my external HD as its all been used on window's


I wont try and brainwash you into a Mac, however I do have one. Thats not to say that I don't use my Windows laptop (which ironically is a Dell XPS).

However my opinion is that Mac OSX is a much smoother and free flowing OS when you've got to grips with it, there's a lot less maintenance required that an equivalent Windows based laptop.

You can still use, edit, open Word documents and move them between Windows and Mac OSX because you can get Microsoft Office for Mac with Word, Excel, Powerpoint etc.

Just to balance my post out, Ive had my Dell XPS laptop for over a year, im a very heavy user, its on virtually 24hours a day and ive had no issues what so ever. The Dell Studio laptop I had before it is also still running nicely after several years of hard abuse before buying my XPS.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

DW58 said:


> MacBook Pro all the way.
> 
> We have a couple on Sonys in the household - good Windows laptops.
> 
> I bought Dell once - NEVER AGAIN - junk! My bro-in-law is on his third Dell laptop in six months, the previous two died within weeks and the current one ain't looking too healthy.


The premium Dell laptops are excellent - XPS/Alienware/Vostro etc. The consumer ones are not so good, but they're cheap so something has to give.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> The premium Dell laptops are excellent - XPS/Alienware/Vostro etc. The consumer ones are not so good, but they're cheap so something has to give.


^ Id agree with that :thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

This was the spec I was going for

XPS 17 Qty 1
2nd generation Intel® Core™ i7-2860QM processor (2.50 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 3.60 GHz), English Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium (64 BIT)	Unit Price	£2,974.03
Get Free Hard Drive Upgrade to 750GB until 01/02/2012

Includes Adobe Photoshop and Premier Elements Upgrade Valid until 01/02/2012 
Expires 02 February 2012 
Upgrade to 3 years McAfee® SecurityCenterTM for the price of 2 - Offer valid until 01/02/2012! 
Expires 02 February 2012 
Catalog Number: 202 N00X7M06
Module Description	Show Details
Base	2nd generation Intel® Core™ i7-2860QM processor (2.50 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 3.60 GHz)
Microsoft Operating System	English Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium (64 BIT)
Memory	16384MB 1333MHz Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM [4x4096]
Keyboard	Backlit UK/Irish Qwerty Keyboard
Video Card	3GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 555M Graphics Card - 3D Capable
Hard Drive	750GB (7,200rpm) Serial ATA Hard Drive
Optical Devices	8x DVD+/-RW, & Blu-ray Disc™ combo drive (reads Blu-ray Disc™ & writes to CD/DVD
Wireless Networking	Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6230 (2x2 b/g/n+ Bluetooth Combo Card)
Cables	UK 250V Power Cord
Shipping Documents	English Documentation
Gedis Bundle Reference	N11X7M06
Service	Standard Service - 1 year of Collect & Return 10 day coverage included with your PC
Extended Service	3 Years Next Day In-Home Service with Premium Phone Support
Integrated Mobile Broadband	Mobile Broadband Not Included
Digital Photography	Adobe® Photoshop® Elements + Premiere® Elements Bundle
Order Information	XPS L702x Order - UK
Primary Battery	9-cell 90Whr Lithium Ion battery
Dell System Media Kit	XPS L702x Resource DVD
Color Choice	Silver Anodized Aluminum Cover
Accidental Damage Support	3 years Accidental Damage Protection
Online Backup	DataSafe Online Backup 2GB - 1 year licence
Theft Protection Solution	Computrace LoJack for Laptops, 3yrs license
TV Tuner	Internal DVB-T TvTuner
LCD	17.3 FHD 3D WLED TL (1920x1080) 1080p with 2.0 Mega Pixel Integrated Camera with 3D Glasses
DataSafe	Datasafe Local 2.3 Basic
Microsoft Application Software	Microsoft® Office Starter: reduced-functionality Word & Excel w/ads. No PowerPoint or Outlook
Protect your new PC	McAfee® SecurityCenter 3 Year Subscription
Power Supply	150W AC Adaptor
Operating System Recovery Options	OS Media MUI Windows® 7 Home Premium (64 BIT) Resource DVD
TOTAL :£2,366.43


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry to be nosey but running at that specs what you planning on doing with the laptop?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> The premium Dell laptops are excellent - XPS/Alienware/Vostro etc. The consumer ones are not so good, but they're cheap so something has to give.


I have to admit it's the consumer level ones to which I refer - no experience of the top-end ones. Just a case of once bitten twice shy.

I went over to Mac in September and I'm totally hooked. That aside, I have just loaded Windows 7 onto my MBP today because there are a couple of things I just can't get for Mac, plus I invested cash in an Ordnance Survey mapping package which isn't Mac-comptible, now I can use it again.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

STEALTH K3 said:


> This was the spec I was going for
> 
> XPS 17 Qty 1
> 2nd generation Intel® Core™ i7-2860QM processor (2.50 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 3.60 GHz), English Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium (64 BIT)	Unit Price	£2,974.03
> ...


Very nice setup, but that's a lot of money on a computer even for me :lol: I don't know how technically minded you are, but the RAM upgrade I presume from 4 or 8GB up to 16GB you could do far cheaper yourself rather than paying Dell :thumb:

Also is Photoshop being included for free? and the same with the McAfee 3 year thing, because personally I wouldn't pay for McAfee antivirus.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

DW58 said:


> I have to admit it's the consumer level ones to which I refer - no experience of the top-end ones. Just a case of once bitten twice shy.
> 
> I went over to Mac in September and I'm totally hooked. That aside, I have just loaded Windows 7 onto my MBP today because there are a couple of things I just can't get for Mac, plus I invested cash in an Ordnance Survey mapping package which isn't Mac-comptible, now I can use it again.


I know this isnt helping the OP but seeing as your a fellow Mac user.

Are you on OSX Lion 10.7? and if so have you installed the latest update 10.7.3? Im having download issues it keeps failing on me.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I checked for upgrades about an hour ago, but as I'm sitting on the couch using battery and it's a 760Mb download, that I'd leave it til the morning when I'm on mains power and America isn't hogging the internet.

I'd guess that the Americans are just slowing the Apple servers down - wait until the morning.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

DW58 said:


> I checked for upgrades about an hour ago, but as I'm sitting on the couch using battery and it's a 760Mb download, that I'd leave it til the morning when I'm on mains power and America isn't hogging the internet.
> 
> I'd guess that the Americans are just slowing the Apple servers down - wait until the morning.


It keeps going and failing and going and failing :lol: Then it started from scratch again :lol:

Its on its last change before I go to bed haha


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Once you go mac you never go back!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

STEALTH K3 said:


> This was the spec I was going for
> 
> XPS 17 Qty 1
> 2nd generation Intel® Core™ i7-2860QM processor (2.50 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 3.60 GHz), English Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium (64 BIT)	Unit Price	£2,974.03
> ...


Nice 

Use this discount code for 10% off too: Q4TSP46R?SQZF1


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

gr33n said:


> It keeps going and failing and going and failing :lol: Then it started from scratch again :lol:
> 
> Its on its last change before I go to bed haha


Downloaded this morning without a hitch, but installation took yonks - up and running now, unless I'm imagining it.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Downloaded this morning without a hitch, but installation took yonks - up and running now, unless I'm imagining it.


Yeh I did mine last night just before I went to bed, the server was obviously under a lot or strain :thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I have looked at the Mac's I would be using the laptop for internet bit of business excel word -doc.s and a few games the main reason for the Dell was the extras you can customize the PC to


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Has anyone used Lenovo laptops at all


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

STEALTH K3 said:


> I have looked at the Mac's I would be using the laptop for internet bit of business excel word -doc.s and a few games the main reason for the Dell was the extras you can customize the PC to


Seems like an OTT spec for what you intend to use it for


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Just ordered a dell XPS17


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

I have the macbook 17" fantastic piece of kit i wouldn't have anything else.

If you really couldn't live without windows you can Bootcamp the installation onto the mac, and windows runs even better than it does on normal PC's

8gb of memory, 256gb SSD lovely 1200p glossy display, backlit keys, 2gb Radeon graphics card for when i want to game, perfect.

Oh, it also doesn't look like a plastic piece of junk


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

carbonangel said:


> I have the macbook 17" fantastic piece of kit i wouldn't have anything else.
> 
> If you really couldn't live without windows you can Bootcamp the installation onto the mac, and windows runs even better than it does on normal PC's
> 
> ...


How did you manage the 2Gb graphics card, I don't see that option listed???


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

DW58 said:


> How did you manage the 2Gb graphics card, I don't see that option listed???


It was an option in the early 2011 sandy-bridge ones, AFAIK i "think" they have updated the gfx cards to the new version but dropped the capacity to 256/1gb


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't remember that - I have an early 2011 15" MBP with the high-res/AG screen/8Gb etc., would have gone for a higher res graphic card if I'd seen it  Guess it must have been over by September 2011 when I bought mine.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

It was only a 17" upgrade as far as I remember


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

carbonangel said:


> Oh, it also doesn't look like a plastic piece of junk


Most non Apple laptops in the same price range are not made of plastic either.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Came today just getting use to windows7


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Has anyone used Lenovo laptops at all


i will in few days time


----------

